# Some May find these Helpful...



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 15, 2007)

This is a site to find a Macronutrient Calculator.....

http://healthresources.caremark.com/topic/macronutrient

Site Dedicated To the G.I index with a searchable food data Base

http://www.glycemicindex.com/

Heres a site for low G.I foods you may find useful.....

http://www.prevention.com/article/0,5778,s1-4-62-658-2636-2,00.html#7

Leucine’s Effects on Muscle Growth and Body Composition – Questions / Answers and Practical Applications Article that again may be of use.....

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/leucine6.php

Article on Cholesterol and Muscle Growth......

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/dharkam/cholesterol-and-muscle-growth.htm


These are some articles i have ran across in the past few days killing time on the net.......some may find these useful and some may debate the information...which is cool any impute is good for the whole community.


----------



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 15, 2007)

Vinegars effects in a cutting cycle......and other uses........

http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/chris/2006/09/19/vinegar_for_insulin_resistance_and_weight_loss_and_much_more.htm

Large article on protein and has some tables and charts......

http://www.foodproductdesign.com/articles/463/463_0200cs.html

creatine- supposibly everything you want to know......

http://www.lourdes.edu/SYLLABI/HTW203_files/creatine.htm

omega-3 info.............

http://www.mercola.com/beef/omega3_oil.htm

Tables of fish and its mercury and omega-3 values.......

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3013797


----------



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Article discussing the negative effect Caffeine may have on creatine.....

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2002-03/aps-fcs031402.php


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 16, 2007)

those are all helpful...good info,,,thanks!


----------

